# la province de X / la province du/de la X - article ?



## Gochna

Bonsoir,

j'aimerais savoir quelle de deux phrases est correcte:

la Province *de* Québec 
ou
la Province *du* Québec

Quand je l'ai mis dans Google, j'ai eu 4 millions pour du Québec et 11 millions pour du Québec.

Est-ce qu'il y a une règle qui détermine ça, ou bien les deux versions sont correctes (j'ai cherché aussi avec la Colombie Britannique et l'Ontario et il y a le meme probleme)

Merci en avance.


----------



## SwissPete

C'est *le* Québec, donc _la Province *de le* *du *Québec_.


----------



## Gochna

C'est ça. C'est aussi la première explication qui m'est venue a l'esprit. Mais alors, pourquoi autant de gens disent "La Province de Québec"? Est-ce que c'est du a la confusion avec "La ville de Québec"? Parce que même sur les sites web du gouvernement fédéral et provincial j'ai trouvé les deux versions.


----------



## Chimel

Je pense qu'il y a une influence exercée par des expressions telles que "le Grand-Duché de Luxembourg", "le canton de Vaud", "la région de Poitou-Charentes", "l'Etat de Washington"...

Théoriquement, il faudrait chaque fois appliquer la règle:
- c'est Poitou-Charentes, sans article, donc la région de Poitou-Charentes
- c'est le Limousin, donc la région du Limousin

Mais en pratique, beaucoup de gens fonctionnent à l'oreille, sans nécessairement réfléchir à la présence ou non d'un article.

De plus, au féminin, l'article disparaît de toute façon, ce qui accroît la confusion:
- la Californie, mais l'Etat de Californie (le Land de Bavière, le royaume de France...)


----------



## Fred_C

SwissPete said:


> C'est *le* Québec, donc _la Province *de le* *du *Québec_.



Oui, mais "le Québec" désigne la province et "Québec" sans article désigne la ville.
Il est possible de parler de la province de cette ville, et l'expression "la province de Québec" est correcte et signifie : "La province qui appartient à la ville de Québec".
Si on utilise "du", la préposition ne signifie plus l'appartenance, mais elle exprime l'identité : 
"La province du Québec" signifie "la province _qui est_ le Québec".

Comme je pense que "la province qui appartient à la ville de Québec" n'est autre que le Québec, je pense qu'on peut parfaitement dire les deux.


----------



## geostan

Au Canada, nous disons normalement _la province de Québec._

Voir PROVINCES ET TERRITOIRES.


----------



## Gochna

Wow, merci geostan.
Je vais alors utiliser la Province _de_ Québec. Si c`est le Ministère lui-même qui le suggère...


----------



## geostan

Notez que la province porte un p minuscule. On écrit: la province de Québec.


----------



## Mishe

Alors si je comprends bien, "la province de Quebec" n'est pas grammaticalement correct, puisque c'est LE Quebec, alors par consequent on devrait y mettre "la province DU Quebec", mais l'usage au Canada c'est avec DE. Pourquoi?


----------



## geostan

Ce n'est pas vraiment une question de grammaire; c'est simplement l'usage, tout comme la province d'Ontario. D'autres provinces mettent l'article, comme la province du Manitoba. Si vous consultez le lien cité plus haut, vous noterez l'expression « conventions reçues », soit l'usage.


----------



## Mishe

D'accord. Alors avec des noms propres et geographiques c'est l'usage qui compte.


----------



## geostan

Voilà.  Mais pour être juste, il faut dire que ces conventions n'engagent que le Canada. Il est fort possible que d'autres régions francophones ne les suivent pas.


----------



## zapspan

Est-ce qu'on utilise l'article défini entre "province" et le nom d'une province ou non?

par exemple:
la province du Québec vs. la province de Québec
la province de la Normandie vs. la province de Normandie

Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

C'est vrai qu'avec _province_, on gardera _de_.
Pour l'article défini, le pense que le contexte aidera. Je dirais bien plus _de Normandie_ mais _du Québec_.


----------



## zapspan

Merci, atcheque.  J'ai l'impression que l'emploi de l'article défini dans cette formule est lié au genre masculin - est-ce que j'ai raison?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il ne s'agit pas d'une province faisant partie du Québec ou de la Normandie, mais qu'il s'agit de la province québécoise/normande, je dirais plutôt _de_ dans les deux cas :

_la province *de* Québec
la province *de* Normandie_



zapspan said:


> J'ai l'impression que l'emploi de l'article défini dans cette formule est lié au genre masculin


Je ne pense pas que le genre change quoi que ce soit en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## yuechu

J'ai vu sur beaucoup de sites la locution "la province *du* Hubei" (en Chine). Est-ce que c'est une faute ? (Devrait-on plutôt écrire "la province *de* Hubei" ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais pas que ce soit une faute, mais _la province *de* Hubei_ me semble préférable à _la province *du* Hubei_…

On remarquera que dans l'article de Wikipédia concernant cette province, on trouve les deux formes.


----------



## Mai10six

L'imprécision du vocabulaire est un problème sur Wikipedia, avec les corrections successives d'un sujet et la multiplicité des contributeurs.


----------



## jekoh

Pour quelle raison _*de* Hubei_ serait préférable à_ *du* Hubei_ ?


----------

